# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Однополые браки

## Asteriks

*Как Вы относитесь к однополым бракам? Имеют ли право вступившие в подобный брак называться семьёй? Усыновлять детей?*

----------


## Asteriks

Прочла сегодня. Это и дало повод для создания темы.




> В здании британского парламента состоялась первая гей-свадьба
> 28 марта 2010 » Калейдоскоп
> Lenta.ru
> В здании парламента Великобритании впервые состоялась гей-свадьба, сообщает агентство Associated Press. Гражданский союз заключили британский министр по европейским делам Крис Брайант (Chris Bryant) и его коллега по лейбористской партии Джаред Крэнни (Jared Cranney).
> 
> Брайант добился официального разрешения на проведение брачной церемонии у спикера Палаты общин Джона Беркоу (John Bercow), к которому он ранее официально обращался с этой просьбой. Теперь подавать заявки на проведение гомосексуальных свадеб в резиденции британского Парламента в Вестминстерском дворце смогут все желающие.
> 
> Это не первый случай, когда британский министр решает официально узаконить свои отношения с партнером. В июле 2006 года министр по делам охраны окружающей среды и член парламента Великобритании Бен Брэдшоу (Ben Bradshaw) сочетался узами брака с журналистом вечернего выпуска новостей "Би-Би-Си" Нилом Далглейшем (Neal Dalgleish).
> 
> Браки между представителями сексуальных меньшинств официально разрешены в Великобритании с 2005 года. Гомосексуальные семейные пары в этой стране наделены теми же гражданскими правами, что и гетеросексуальные.

----------


## BiZ111

Плохо =)
Не имеют

----------


## multiarc

Я к ним не отношусь. Да. Нет.

----------


## Asteriks

> Гражданский союз заключили британский *министр* по европейским делам Крис Брайант (Chris Bryant) и *его коллега* по лейбористской партии Джаред Крэнни (Jared Cranney).


Обратили внимание? Кто руководит страной?

----------


## multiarc

Угумс... =\ это больше всего и прибило.

----------


## BiZ111

Жечь педерастов на педерастском огне педерастии! 

:3dflas::3dflas::3dflas:

----------


## multiarc

> Жечь педерастов на педерастском огне педерастии! 
> 
> :3dflas::3dflas::3dflas:


Гомофобия?))

----------


## Asteriks

Рассуждая беспристрастно - любой человек имеет право на счастье. У "умников" их запросы решаются на уровне государства. Почему бы не жить спокойно друг с другом и не афишировать отношения? 
Или это желание в очередной раз подчеркнуть, что "мы не такие, как все, но нам плевать"? Не хотят прогибаться под мир?
Пусть живёт кто с кем хочет, меня не волнует. 
Дети - другой вопрос. Но пока мнение не могу высказать. Подумать нужно.

----------


## Alex

НЕТ (нет на то воли божей, все от зверя это) 
НЕТ (чему дети смогут научится у таких родителей, если только стать такими же)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*"25	Они заменили истину Божию ложью, и поклонялись, и служили твари вместо Творца, Который благословен во веки, аминь.
	26	Потому предал их Бог постыдным страстям: женщины их заменили естественное употребление противоестественным;
	27	подобно и мужчины, оставив естественное употребление женского пола, разжигались похотью друг на друга, мужчины на мужчинах делая срам и получая в самих себе должное возмездие за свое заблуждение.
	28	И как они не заботились иметь Бога в разуме, то предал их Бог превратному уму - делать непотребства,..."* *Рим.1:25-28*

----------


## Asteriks

Возможно, за границей отношение к подобным вещам иное, более либеральное, что ли, потому как всем на всех наплевать? Каждый живёт за себя?
Пожалуйста, аргументируйте хоть как-то свои мнения.

----------


## BiZ111

> Гомофобия?))


Иногда бывают приступы =)

----------


## multiarc

> Рассуждая беспристрастно - любой человек имеет право на счастье. У "умников" их запросы решаются на уровне государства. Почему бы не жить спокойно друг с другом и не афишировать отношения? 
> Или это желание в очередной раз подчеркнуть, что "мы не такие, как все, но нам плевать"? Не хотят прогибаться под мир?
> Пусть живёт кто с кем хочет, меня не волнует. 
> Дети - другой вопрос. Но пока мнение не могу высказать. Подумать нужно.


А что тут думать. Дети у них родиться не могут ну ни при каком раскладе, как они могут воспитать детей как отец и мать, когда доказаны различия между полами, и ребёнок не будет видеть одной половины, это как если бы ребёнок рос без отца или матери, только у него было бы 2 отца или 2 матери. Когда дети растут без отца или матери это другое, совершенно другое. И ещё по-поводу усыновления всё не так просто с психологической точки зрения... Если мать не рожала своих детей, не испытывала мук, не давала ему жизнь, она не может называться ему матерью во всех смыслах. Она может его любить как своего, воспитать как своего и быть для него матерью, но... всё же это неё её чадо и её внутреннее отношение к нему будет всё равно не таким как если бы к своим. Тут тоже самое, только ещё хуже... . А то что люди афишируют свои отношения это в любом случае некрасиво =\

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Возможно, за границей отношение к подобным вещам иное, более либеральное, что ли,<...>


Я бы сказал, что любые либеральные идеи, если они не имеют под собой здравой моральной основы, имеют тенденцию вырождаться в проповедь вседозволенности и разложения... что мы и наблюдаем.

----------


## Irina

Я отношусь к таким бракам спокойно. Нравится им так жить - их дело. Но вот назвать такой брак семьёй язык не поворачивается. В моём понимании семья - это продолжение рода. А о каком продолжении  в такой семье может идти речь? По поводу усыновления детей мнение не однозначное. Чему можно научить ребёнка в такого рода семье? Хотя, например, дети, растущие в семьях алкоголиков, не всегда становятся такими же. В общем, все эти вопросы сложные и дать однозначный ответ на них я не могу даже себе.

----------


## Asteriks

Смотрела по телевизору репортаж, или скорее, документальный фильм о семье из двух женщин. Правда, обе с зоны откинулись. ЛюбоФь. У одной уже был ребёнок. Вот живут втроём.

----------


## BiZ111

Жечь на костре педерастов =)

----------


## SDS

в разнополых человеческих телах не так много природных отверстий чтобы на инстинкттивном уровне не разобраться в их назначениях...

нарушен инстинкт, чтобы требовать общепринятого  поведения надо сначала восстановить  функцию - ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ (может среду обитания, может режим питания
поменять, а может просто одно полушарие вырезать)

_SDS добавил 31.03.2010 в 10:10_
*BiZ111*, 
а лесбиястов - топить у болоте!!!

----------


## Irina

*Дети лесбиянок отличились умом и послушанием*

Воспитанные лесбиянками дети вырастают психологически более адаптированными, чем их сверстники из семей с разнополыми родителями. Как передает портал «Медновости», к такому выводу пришла Нанетт Гартелл из Университета Калифорнии в Сан-Франциско.

Исследователи опросили 78 пар гомосексуальных женщин, у которых в период с 1986 по 1992 год родился ребенок в результате использования репродуктивных технологий. Для оценки психологического состояния детей женщинам предлагалось дважды заполнить стандартный опросник, когда их отпрыскам исполнилось 10 и 17 лет. Кроме того, ученые провели анкетирование самих детей, воспитанных лесбиянками.

По результатам исследования выяснилось, что 17-летние дети однополых родителей продемонстрировали более высокие показатели социальной адаптации, успеваемости, а также общего развития, чем их сверстники от разнополых браков. Кроме того, дети лесбиянок оказались менее агрессивными и более послушными. Исследователи также выяснили, что на психологическом состоянии детей в однополых браках не сказывалось наличие или отсутствие у них сведений об их биологическом отце.

Ученые выявили повышенный уровень тревожности и более выраженные симптомы депрессии у воспитанных лесбиянками детей, которые сталкивались с проявлениями гомофобии. Однако, по мнению авторов исследования, четкой связи указанных симптомов с травлей со стороны сверстников обнаружено не было.

По словам Гартелл, которая разделяет гомосексуальные взгляды, одной из причин более здорового психологического состояния детей лесбиянок является то, что однополые семьи тщательно планируют и готовятся к воспитанию детей.

----------


## Vanya

интеpесная тема) нет ну когда девчёнки там балуются, скажем так, дpуг с дpугом я как-то спокойно смотpю))) но бpаки это уже слишком

----------


## BiZ111

да, SDS, а лесб топить в болоте

----------

